# Average speed



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

I was just wondering what people would class as a "good average" speed. I currently ride a Trek hybrid and can average about 13.5mph on a good day!! I'm thinking about getting a road bike and have been told that would raise my average by about 2-3mph. I know that the younger/more athletic element can do 20+mph, but as a 47 year old female who's only been riding for 2 years, is my average ok??


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2008)

I think you would easily cruise at 28kph with a road bike - you will not be able to help it caz...and faster, faster faster!. Hooked


----------



## Mortiroloboy (22 Jan 2008)

Average, that covers a wide range of speeds by its very name. On a good club run, depending on who is in the group I can 'average' anything between 17mph or 20mph, obviously sometimes I will only be going at 10mph (uphill) and as much as 40+mph(downhill) 25 -30 mph on straight smooth tarmac (over short distances)for the number crunchers, these two speeds lowest and highest, do not reflect the average speed quoted here as an example of 'average'

Just build on your speeds, soon you'll be wizzing along, keeping up with cars ( much to the drivers surprise)


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2008)

caz said:


> I was just wondering what people would class as a "good average" speed. I currently ride a Trek hybrid and can average about 13.5mph on a good day!! I'm thinking about getting a road bike and have been told that would raise my average by about 2-3mph. I know that the younger/more athletic element can do 20+mph, but as a 47 year old female who's only been riding for 2 years, is my average ok??



I've got a Ridgeback Hybrid and I average around the same or just under 15 if I really work. With my flat bar roadbike I average around 14.5mph without trying hard. Likewise my dropped bar roadbike I average around 15.5mph without trying any harder. The good thing I find about the dropped bar road bike with a little effort I can achieve much more and for longer distances.


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jan 2008)

Just a thought, your average speed will be affected by things like traffic, junctions, traffic lights etc. I have a number of sections of my (short) commute where I have to wheel the bike and that hammers my average. 13.5 is perfectly respectable though but a road bike will be faster.


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that guys! Very interesting.

Aperitif - I'm already hooked on cycling  that's why I'm thinking about getting a road bike - faster and therefore further.

Mortiroloboy - I tend to cycle by myself. When I do go out with a group, it is just a social group therefore we go at the speed of the slowest rider (not me thankfully) so the average goes down to about 10mph! I try to vary my rides, but I'm wondering if the weight of my hybrid is stopping me from going faster, or is it just my age (and gender!!)?

HLaB - Glad to know I'm not far off your average. The fastest I got was when I first changed my tyres from what the Trek originally came with to some slicks recommended by my LBS and I managed to do 14mph, but that was a real effort with good conditions!

Thanks Chuffy - I'm glad you think my speed is respectable - that's a great encouragement.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with that speed: I presume that's riding backwards on a unicycle wearing a red nose is it  

You can get a bit fixated with stats, I'm sometimes tempted to leave the cycle computer off and then judge my ride on how I felt. I don't wear my HR monitor anymore. 13.5 is fine and a road bike will see that increase and as Hlab says a road bike is easier so you will achieve more for less effort.


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

LOL - thanks Crackle 

I like stats, but try not to get too "fixated" by them. I like to keep a record of how well I'm doing - or not as the case may be.


----------



## domtyler (22 Jan 2008)

I don't have computer on my commuter.

What is point?


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> I don't have computer on my commuter.
> 
> What is point?


So you can see your average speed of course! Honestly...


----------



## walker (22 Jan 2008)

Average speed can as some said mean different things. I would say my average speed is around 22mph, but with traffic, hills etc, it drops to around 16.6mph.

A road bike will up your speed, but so will training the right muscles to keep your speed up on a hybrid anyway. It's surprising how easy it is to hold a good speed when you put the effort in.


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

I suppose I'm asking about a general average for the whole ride. I know traffic conditions and terrain will dictate ones speed. I can get up to about 18 mph on a flat road but drop down to 8mph for what to some of you would be a slight incline . Having said that, at least I don't feel like I'm going to die when I do reach the top of my incline like I used to when I first started out


----------



## beanzontoast (22 Jan 2008)

Chuffy said:


> *Just a thought, your average speed will be affected by things like traffic, junctions, traffic lights etc.* I have a number of sections of my (short) commute where I have to wheel the bike and that hammers my average. 13.5 is perfectly respectable though but a road bike will be faster.



I agree.

I'd add that speed and safety don't necessarily sit well together. Cycling at the speed that's safe and comfortable for you given the traffic and road conditions is more important than comparing your speed with that of others. Despite what some may say, general cycling is not a race!


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

Beanzontoast - Yes good thought and totally agree! I am very careful when out riding especially in busy areas.


----------



## gbb (22 Jan 2008)

There are many variables caz, and like everything in life, you get out what you put in.
I'm near 50, and average almost 17 mph over 40 miles country riding in the summer....after a long build up over the spring. And i'm pushing all the way  but dont overdo it. I can carry on the day when the rides done and not suffer really.
In the winter, i generally average 15mph over 30 miles. Muscles dont work as well, the winds often harder to deal with etc etc.

17 mph.....listening to some posts in the past, its apparently slow , but you gotta go some to up the average by even 1 mph....or be a lot younger than me


----------



## gbb (22 Jan 2008)

I'd also say forget any short term averages..ie a few miles done at 20 mph...within a 25 mile ride.
Take the ride as a whole, then average it out. Anything else is relatively meaningless.


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks gbb. The furthest I've ever gone is about 36 miles and I think I averaged about 11.6 mph. When I go out by myself, I find I push myself quite a bit but can't seem to get my average up ! I try to do 12-15 miles a couple of times in the week, a longer ride up to 25 miles at the weekend and the odd trip to friends' houses in the week.

That leads me to another question. What does "base mileage" mean? I see it mentioned in cycling magazines when talking about winter riding.

Sorry gbb, I'm not far off your age!


----------



## gbb (22 Jan 2008)

caz said:


> I was just wondering what people would class as a "good average" speed. I currently ride a Trek hybrid and can average about 13.5mph on a good day!! I'm thinking about getting a road bike and have been told that would raise my average by about 2-3mph. I know that the younger/more athletic element can do 20+mph, but as a 47 year old female who's only been riding for 2 years, is my average ok??



Caz...your circumstances arent so dissimilar to mine.
I have a Trek 7.1FX. No computer on it, but that average of 13.5 doesnt look bad, specially if your rides are anywhere near 35 miles total. Thats quite respectable.
You should raise that average easily with a roadbike...you'll be amazed how much extra zip you'll feel. You will leave hybrids etc way behind 

However slow or fast you think you are compared with other cyclists, i console myself with the thought...i'm far fitter than 99% of the people and friends that i know.

Oh, andbase mileage...maybe my descriptions not exacly right, but basically its good solid mileage through the winter...a good base to start from in the spring. Then you can start really pushing yourself.


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

Snap! I've got exactly the same bike as you gbb!! I tend to average about 11.6mph for my longer rides (ie 30+ miles). The 13.5mph is for my shorter rides up to about 15-18 miles.

I certainly know I am fitter than I used to be pre-cycling days! My pulse rate is a lot lower, as is my blood pressure!! And I love going out cycling, not so sure about in the rain AND wind though. One or the other but not both!


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jan 2008)

A head wind will have as much of an adverse affect on your average speed as a hill. At least with a hill there is a top to aim for but the wind is always there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abitrary (22 Jan 2008)

13.5 mph is better than average. Commuting and day to day riding I do about 12 mph and I'm pretty fast.


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Jan 2008)

Sounds fine to me too, as has been said it depends on many factors.
I ride my 11 year old Trek 800 with slick tyres, and average around 13mph.

I was lent a racer for a short time when I had a MTB knicked, my average then would have been a lot higher, had I the nerve to ride it faster but a commute in London is not the place to test ones sprint capabilities!

Have fun!

T x


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Jan 2008)

13.5mph sounds good to me ... coincidentally, it's about what I average over 40 odd miles these days, too! Back in the day, when I was whippet thin and commuting 50 miles a day, I'd have laughed at you. But not now I'm getting fat and approaching 40. (By gum, I am as well. That's the first time I've thought of that.)


----------



## gavintc (22 Jan 2008)

Your current speed is pretty good. A road bike should make this a little faster. Equally, fitness will improve over time and you should see times fall and avg speed increase. I know that I can really notice the difference if I have been commuting by bike, my avg does improve quite noticeably and the hills seem less hilly.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (22 Jan 2008)

Skinny tyres will help, I suppose over an average Club run distance of say 45-55 miles my 'average' speed would be around the 18mph mark and I'm a nearly fifty year old 11.05 stone male. Your speeds are quite acceptable if you are that worried about them, which I suggest you shouldn't be, just go out and ride for the pleasure of riding, unless of course youn are TTing or racing, then you'll have to go hell for leather!


----------



## caz (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys, for all your replies and encouragement. I shall certainly continue to enjoy my cycling and work harder at those hills to try and get even better and fitter, not that we've got many hills round here!

Rhythm Thief - don't worry about approaching forty, I'm not that far off 50 (give another 3 years!). As they say, you're as young as you feel (but my body tells me I'm not as young as I would like to be, so I won't be blasting up those hills like the young uns)!


----------



## bonj2 (22 Jan 2008)

caz said:


> I was just wondering what people would class as a "good average" speed. I currently ride a Trek hybrid and can average about 13.5mph on a good day!! I'm thinking about getting a road bike and have been told that would raise my average by about 2-3mph. I know that the younger/more athletic element can do 20+mph, but as a 47 year old female who's only been riding for 2 years, is my average ok??





Aperitif said:


> I think you would easily cruise at 28kph with a road bike - you will not be able to help it caz...and faster, faster faster!. Hooked


Don't let people baffle you with kilometres, or any other new fangled thingies that eurocrats have invented come to that.




Abitrary said:


> 13.5 mph is better than average. Commuting and day to day riding I do about 12 mph and I'm pretty fast.



Yep. Abitrary speaks the truth. I haven't read most of the replies on this thread, but I can bet most of them will be along the lines of "_MY_ average is over 20mph, but yes that's not bad for a girl, and get a road bike you'll enjoy it yadda yadda yadda"
Basically, don't believe anyone who claims that their average is over 20mph. They're bullshitting. Either they're Lance Armstrong, or they live in a velodrome. What they mean is, they often glance at their speedo and it's saying their current speed is over 20mph. So while it could be possible at a push that their _modal_ speed is 20mph, there's no way that the _mean_ is that.


----------



## col (22 Jan 2008)

When i was cycling all the time,i used to like to try and keep 20 mph,weather and hills allowing,on circuits i devised around the country where i live,but that was a workout speed for me,and found it hard at the end of my run,but normal enjoyable cycling was,is for me 13 to 15 now.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Jan 2008)

I was chuffed to keep my average to something over 12 mph on my two 40 mile rides the other week. On the downhills I could convince myself that I'm still the cyclist I used to be, but on the uphills I found myself flobbering around at 6mph wheezing like a distressed walrus. Knocked the average speed a bit, it did.


----------



## col (22 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I was chuffed to keep my average to something over 12 mph on my two 40 mile rides the other week. On the downhills I could convince myself that I'm still the cyclist I used to be, but on the uphills I found myself flobbering around at 6mph wheezing like a distressed walrus. Knocked the average speed a bit, it did.




Oh aye,when i hit a hill(slight) im like one of those underpowered battery cars,i just seem to come to an almost stop now


----------



## Abitrary (22 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> don't believe anyone who claims that their average is over 20mph. They're bullshitting. Either they're Lance Armstrong, or they live in a velodrome. What they mean is, they often glance at their speedo and it's saying their current speed is over 20mph. So while it could be possible at a push that their _modal_ speed is 20mph, there's no way that the _mean_ is that.



I've never been overtaken, and I average 12mph, on a road bike, but I overtake everyone else. 

Judging by the speed these people do, I'd say the national average was less than 10mph.


----------



## on the road (23 Jan 2008)

Well I've never been overtaken by anyone averaging 12mph on a bike, nor am I likely to be.


----------



## caz (23 Jan 2008)

It's so reassuring to know that some of you guys struggle on hills too!  I thought it was just me  So I guess I'm doing ok speedwise - for my age and gender.


----------



## Smeggers (23 Jan 2008)

on the road said:


> Well I've never been overtaken by anyone averaging 12mph on a bike, nor am I likely to be.




Its the difference between mean averages and modal averages thats why.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (23 Jan 2008)

caz said:


> It's so reassuring to know that some of you guys struggle on hills too!  I thought it was just me  So I guess I'm doing ok speedwise - for my age and gender.



Loads of people suffer on hills, it does get easier though, last year what I considered a hill is now a mere slope and, I can now get up most 'hills' but I do have a mind over matter issue to address, whereby I will get say 3/4 of the way up a particularly steep hill, say 18-20% run out of gears, my lowest being 34/25 on both my bikes, then I just climb off and either walk or rest a bit before attempting the final climb, which is frustrating and means if I'm on a club run people will have to wait, which I appreciate, but dislike doing because I feel I am slowing the others down.

Time to 'fess up...I have just gone back into my Polar CS 200 CAD files, and my average speed as recorded by the computer has been 15.04mph for the last 3 rides.


----------



## Cheddar George (23 Jan 2008)

I went from a Trek hybrid to a road bike, without increasing your effort it should add 2.5 Km/hour to your average speed.


----------



## cyclebum (23 Jan 2008)

Hi Caz, as a fellow female fast approaching your age I would say your doing really well IMHO. I have been at this almost a year now and deliberately trying to get faster and stronger for a challenge I have undertaken, but a few months ago I seemed to be getting slower. I had some wonderful advice and encouregement from this lot here as your probably finding yourself now. But when it came to distance I was advised by a few to ease back and not push so hard. Next ride out I only had the milage reading and not the average (I deliberatley ignored it) and although it was hard at times I just tried to take it easy. I completed 30 miles (cut short as my gears were playing up) and actually had my best average distance speed of 12.5.

I set off on my challenge next week and once I get back I am looking forward to enjoying the cycling and leaving the obsessions behind. I am looking forward to enjoying my suroundings more rather than head down and move those pedals. As a matter of course by amount you appear to cycling you will be improveing. Perhaps just test yourself once in a while to satisfy yourself.


----------



## caz (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, cyclebum! I really enjoy getting out on my bike, just wish I could get out every day. I have a set route that I do once in a while and it is encouraging to see how much fitter and faster I'm getting! Certainly some of the "hills", which at first used to have my heart pounding and me gasping for air, seem easier now, so I know I'm definitely getting fitter. 

Hope you do well on your challenge next week.


----------



## on the road (25 Jan 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Its the difference between mean averages and modal averages thats why.


You mean average average


----------



## frog (25 Jan 2008)

Caz, you're not doing very well - you're doing extremely well! You're doing the same average as me and I've been doing 120 miles a week for for 4 years.

Chief thing is: Are you enjoying yourself? There are benefits both physically and psychol . . in your head. We both must have genes for flat lands because I too can roll along very nicely on the flat with no problem but even hills I can't actually detect with my eyes will slow me down.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Jan 2008)

Average speed, despite all the factors which affect it, IS the best way to monitor your progress. A one-off average speed isn't much help, but if you keep a note of it over time, you'll see how you've progressed. Personally I did so for a year and it was satisfying to see the measured improvement. Now I've plateaud(sp?) a bit and don't bother so much, just put in as much effort as I want to. Still get to work all the same.


----------



## Chris James (25 Jan 2008)

Abitrary said:


> I've never been overtaken, and I average 12mph, on a road bike, but I overtake everyone else.
> 
> Judging by the speed these people do, I'd say the national average was less than 10mph.



I am always baffled by people's supposed average speeds. I overtake more often than I am overtaken (can only recall being overtaken once in the last couple of years - going up Holme Moss - and by someone who looked a very strong rider) although I tend to cycle fairly secluded reoutes on the local moors so don't see that many people really!

I average about 13mph on runs up to about 40 miles. Slower if longer runs as I tend to stop at some point. 

But I live in very hilly part of the country. Uphills I can be doing as low as 4 mph, typically 7mph. I may do 30 downhill (windy roads make it difficult to go faster than this). This averages out as 11 miles per hour to go up and down the hill as I am going at teh slow speed for very much longer than I hit my top speed.

But if I am on the flat I can trundle along at 16 - 18 mph without much effort.

So terrain make such a massive difference that it is pretty much impossible to compare speeds except to people cycling similar routes to yourself. 

As long as everyone isn't overtaking you then you can assume you are going at a reasonable lick!


----------



## cyclebum (25 Jan 2008)

I must say the slightest rise in the road ahead makes me gulp, but once I decided to really give it a go I set myself the challenge of 1 of our smaller local hills (and I do mean hill!) no matter how many attempts it took. My first attempt I got about 3/4 of the way up before having to set up the oxygen tent at the side of the road. Just as I was recovering an old guy went flying past.( When I say old, I'm no spring chicken but this guy made me feel like a teenager!!! ) Not to be beaten I got back on my bike and made the rest of the hill Next time out I remembered this old man and made it up in 1. Its not a pretty sight, I'm a slow plodder and breathe so loadly I would put a 50 a day smoker to shame, but what a feeling at the top (once back out of the oxygen tent that is!). I must say I have not tackled any since my op, at at the moment I am taking no chances even though it should be no problem but just wait till I get back.
By the way one thing that helped tremendoulsy was switching tyres to slicks, if you havent done so already it may be worth the investment.


----------



## byegad (26 Jan 2008)

I average around 12 mph for most of my rides. I get overtaken regularly by members of our local road club, Ferryhill Wheelers and others. I pass some older riders and MTBers as well as casual cyclists.
Average speed on a 'normal' bike computer is the mean, other averages, median and mode will give different values for a ride, but won't make you any faster or slower! However they may sound better, or worse.
Riding in a well disciplined group can give your average speed a real boost, I managed 15mph over a very flat 45 miles in such a group, I was far fresher after that ride than I had any right to be. I doubt I could manage the same ride solo at more than 13mph, even for a large sum in cash!


----------



## col (26 Jan 2008)

I think iv mistaken the average bit?When i say i averaged 20mph,i mean my computer didnt go below that ,on my circuit,and my circuit was between ten and fifteen miles,depending which one i did.sorry,didnt mean to sound faster than it was


----------



## Noodley (26 Jan 2008)

This thread has prompted me to check my average speed for all rides last year - 24kph, which covers rides from 5km to 600km. So "not fast".


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jan 2008)

Noodley said:


> This thread has prompted me to check my average speed for all rides last year - 24kph, which covers rides from 5km to 600km. So "not fast".



You keep records of all your rides? I'm impressed.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jan 2008)

well my average not surprisingly is down to 15-16mph on my commute, which ain`t that flat. It should be better come spring however, to the OP using the average speed is a good indicator and judge of how your doing.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2008)

I keep records - used to do it manually - before computers (well had a spectrum) but log it on my PC - in excel....why cos I bit the bullet in December 2006 to get back out a lot, then got into commuting again by bike in August.

My averages are plus 17 mph on hilly terrains - yep did Holme Moss and back 47 miles at an average of 17.5 but I'd never have managed it earlier this year because I wasn't riding enough...

Commuting again by bike has had huge effects to me, yep I've been properly into road bikes for 22 years, but the last 8 were restricted due to work.... job change, car on drive and I bike it.... only 8 miles each way, but make it pay.... heavy MTB but I give it some and use what time I have to get the best out of the run... get a free bit of road, get the speed up, get some heavy traffic bits, use it as recovery, then give it some later....

This commuting lark (OK not in heavy city traffic) can be used like interval training...without thinking about it ! I used to suffer really badly as a younger person with commuting in town, stop start...massive lactic acid build up... but as a 'nearly 40 fella (ish)' it' not been too bad - that might be age or miles on the bike....


----------



## Noodley (26 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> You keep records of all your rides? I'm impressed.



www.bikejournal.com


----------



## gbb (26 Jan 2008)

cyclebum said:


> I must say the slightest rise in the road ahead makes me gulp, but once I decided to really give it a go I set myself the challenge of 1 of our smaller local hills (and I do mean hill!) no matter how many attempts it took. My first attempt I got about 3/4 of the way up before having to set up the oxygen tent at the side of the road. Just as I was recovering an old guy went flying past.( When I say old, I'm no spring chicken but this guy made me feel like a teenager!!! ) Not to be beaten I got back on my bike and made the rest of the hill Next time out I remembered this old man and made it up in 1. Its not a pretty sight, I'm a slow plodder and breathe so loadly I would put a 50 a day smoker to shame, but what a feeling at the top (once back out of the oxygen tent that is!). I must say I have not tackled any since my op, at at the moment I am taking no chances even though it should be no problem but just wait till I get back.
> By the way one thing that helped tremendoulsy was switching tyres to slicks, if you havent done so already it may be worth the investment.



The hills are the same for everyone at first...bl00dy hard.
You can mix it up a bit on your ride...sometimes i take it steady on the flat, then honk it on the 'hills' (such as they are here), then recover at the top by pedalling steady until you get your breath back. Its good training, makes you stronger. I can top out hills now at maybe 14 - 16 mph...sometimes 19mph if conditions are right... where it used to be 9 or 10mph.
Or sometimes i pace myself uphill, try to stay in the seat and find a rhythm....

But most of the time i just go hell for leather all ride ...15 miles or 40 miles....just go all out (within reason)


----------



## frog (26 Jan 2008)

I've got the last 950 rides recorded (sad git)

However, it was useful when I got progressively sicker a year or so ago. If I'd have been able intepret the data right in front of my nose I wouldn't have finished up face down in my dinner.

Now I know what to look for so next time I might at least last until I've finished my pudding


----------



## Abitrary (26 Jan 2008)

col said:


> I think iv mistaken the average bit?When i say i averaged 20mph,i mean my computer didnt go below that ,on my circuit,and my circuit was between ten and fifteen miles,depending which one i did.*sorry,didnt mean to sound faster than it was*



I forgive you on behalf of everyone else.

Can't you set a button before you set out, that gives you an average at the end?


----------



## col (26 Jan 2008)

Probably,but i just used to try and keep above that,it doesnt have big hills so after a while i was able to stay up there,i didnt increase distance,just tried to do it quicker.


----------



## Abitrary (26 Jan 2008)

col said:


> Probably,but i just used to try and keep above that,it doesnt have big hills so after a while i was able to stay up there,i didnt increase distance,just tried to do it quicker.



Hang on... your average speed should ideally be the one that you end up with after the ride... rather than the one you try to do.

This should be explained in the booklet that comes with the computer?


----------



## col (26 Jan 2008)

Thats what im saying,it wasnt my average speed over a lot of miles,it was the speed i tried to keep to on my little circuits.


----------



## Abitrary (26 Jan 2008)

Is that the difference between the modular and the mean that bonj was explaining about then?


----------



## col (26 Jan 2008)

not sure?


----------



## gbb (27 Jan 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Is that the difference between the modular and the mean that bonj was explaining about then?



I guess (and i am guessing) modular is any particular section of your ride...and mean is the overall average.
I have one section, a nice flat country road from Weldon to Oundle, where i can maintain 19 to 23 mph for maybe 4 or 5 miles. Its quite extraordinary...i cant do that anywhere else...perhaps it is imperceptably downhill...but that makes my average for that 'sector' about 20mph. 
But i still dont think of that as a realistic average...its not. The overall (i assume 'mean') average is what counts.


----------



## bonj2 (27 Jan 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Is that the difference between the modular and the mean that bonj was explaining about then?





col said:


> not sure?



sounds like it, yes.
consider the numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5.
the mean is (1+2+3+4+5+5+5+5)/8 because there are 8 numbers, i.e. 30/8 = 3.75.
The mode is 5.0, becaue that number occurs 4 times, all the others occur only once.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2008)

Noodley said:


> www.bikejournal.com



Crikey.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> sounds like it, yes.
> consider the numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5.
> the mean is (1+2+3+4+5+5+5+5)/8 because there are 8 numbers, i.e. 30/8 = 3.75.
> The mode is 5.0, becaue that number occurs 4 times, all the others occur only once.



... and, if I remember my maths GCSE, the median is, er, three as it's nearest the middle. Or something.


----------



## Noodley (27 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Crikey.



I don't tend to use my bike for short trips, nor do I commute (I used to - 35 miles per day), or "any other" cycle thing. I ride audax. I record it. Up until 3 months ago (when I got injured) I rode about 50km per day, which is easy for recording. I was not exact.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (27 Jan 2008)

with the touring club the averages are around 13mph.with the racing club that i go with once a week the average is about 17, though for part of that ride the speed is in the mid to high twenties with a rest on the way home,it's about a 68 mile ride.
when i'm out on my own i've no idea as i don't use hrm or computer as i felt they were turning every ride into a time trial and spoiling my enjoyment. the only rides i measure ,with a gps, are my century a month which have to be logged on this site, they're usually six and a half hours but i never log a speed, or log a time.


----------



## killerdingo (27 Jan 2008)

I am similar to you caz, I did mountain biking but bought a road bike just before christmas, my average speed on the first couple of rides was around 10mph.
now I am up to 15.2 mph on a 28 mile ride. I have kept to the same loop on the last 4 rides so I also check my average by the time it takes me to complete the ride, on average I shed about 15 minutes off the ride each time.
Like others have stated road riding it is totally addictive.

Terry


----------



## byegad (27 Jan 2008)

Median is the central value, for an even number of values add the two central values and divide by 2. So for bonj's data it would be 4+5 divided by 2 = 4.5


----------



## arranandy (27 Jan 2008)

Average speed depends on a lot of factors such as terrain, weather and rider performance. For instance today I did a fairly hilly 64 mile route with a average speed of 13.7mph. However in the past I have done the same route with an average speed of 16.8mph. The main factor affecting today's ride was the wind. At times I was down to 6mph cycling uphill into a headwind  followed later by almost 35mph on the flat with a tailwind


----------



## gbb (27 Jan 2008)

arranandy said:


> Average speed depends on a lot of factors such as terrain, weather and rider performance. For instance today I did a fairly hilly 64 mile route with a average speed of 13.7mph. However in the past I have done the same route with an average speed of 16.8mph. The main factor affecting today's ride was the wind. At times I was down to 6mph cycling uphill into a headwind  followed later by almost 35mph on the flat with a tailwind



This is where you realise your (actually my) limitations.
I'm moderately surprised to see some lower average speeds noted here. At near 50 with maybe 5 years 'serious' cycling behind me, my average is somewhere near 15 to 17 mph over a 35 mile loop. I cant seem to top it, and sometimes accept i'm a bit long in the tooth to up the average at all. In fact, i've chilled this last year and rarely get to 16mph average.

Like you andy, moderately strong headwind today that limited me to 10mph on the outrun....but i can only manage 23mph on the homerun. Crikey...35mph, i can only do that downhill....god i wish..


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (28 Jan 2008)

My average speed varies between 12 and 20 mph depending on the route, conditions and how I'm feeling.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2008)

Out of interest how big is a hill - my killer one Muller Road goes from 50 ft at the bottom to 250 ft with a bump at 150ft which drops to 30 ft in the middle. It is 1.75 miles long and by the time I reach the top I am almost dead - usually going at 4 mph. It probably takes about 8 mins approximately. As a result of all this 4 mph stuff my average seems to be about 8 mph even though going down it I usually manage 20 (depending on how much traffic there is).

However I assume that to some of you riding in the Peak District or abroad, that is a mere bump? Is the way to improve, to just keep on doing it?


----------



## gbb (28 Jan 2008)

summerdays said:


> Out of interest how big is a hill - my killer one Muller Road goes from 50 ft at the bottom to 250 ft with a bump at 150ft which drops to 30 ft in the middle. It is 1.75 miles long and by the time I reach the top I am almost dead - usually going at 4 mph. It probably takes about 8 mins approximately. As a result of all this 4 mph stuff my average seems to be about 8 mph even though going down it I usually manage 20 (depending on how much traffic there is).
> 
> However I assume that to some of you riding in the Peak District or abroad, that is a mere bump? Is the way to improve, to just keep on doing it?




Undoubtedly


----------



## gavintc (28 Jan 2008)

There is a well known saying; hills never easier you just get faster at getting up them. The pain remains a constant, the thrill of moving 'more' quickly is the reward. 

I took 6 weeks off the bike recently while I recovered from pleurisy. I was a little horrified at how slow I had become when I got back onto the bike, but am pleased that my average speed is creeping upward. In 2 weeks, my average has gone from 16 mph to 21 mph for the same 17 mile commute. Just press on and take confidence that it will get faster.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2008)

I've got a quick 28 mile circuit that does 1000 feet on the edge of the peak - still hurts lots no matter how many times you do it, and as has been said, you just get quicker - knocked 10 minutes off the circuit between July and then in October..... !


----------



## cannondale boy (29 Jan 2008)

My average is 12-13mph going to work mainly because its going uphill...and coming back is quicker by an average of 15mph. It just depends on where you live. Best speed coming back from work on a hybrid is 19mph. So 13.5 is acceptable, and there is nothing wrong with that speed. Unless you have a headwind...which can be really annoying!


----------

